# Wasserwechsel.



## Christopher (18. März 2015)

Ich habe eine Frage.
Da es wärmer wird,möchte ich das Wasser  wechseln.
Ich habe vor ein Teil ab zupumpen,und mit frischen Wasser wieder auf zufüllen.
Ich kann mir vorstellen,das es jetzt die richtige Zeit ist.
Was haltet Ihr davon?


----------



## koifischfan (18. März 2015)

Ich denke, keine gute Idee. Wie hoch ist die Wassertemperatur? Die Fische sind faktisch noch im Winterschlaf und du rührst im Teich rum.

Ich würde warten, bis die Fische munter umher schwimmen, ordentlich fressen und der Filter läuft. Da ist die Wassertemperatur vielleicht bei 15°C

Anders herum würde ich ohne Grund nicht viel Wasser wechseln. Man kann es aber mit dem Frühjahrsputz verbinden.


----------



## Andyzx12r (18. März 2015)

Ob ich Abpumpen würde weiß ich auch nicht.

Ich habe angefangen meinen Teich jeden Tag für ca. 5- 10 Minuten Überlaufen zu lassen.
Meine Fische sind seit ein paar Tagen aber auch gut unterwegs im Teich.
Seit ich das erst mal Wasser eingebracht habe, hab ich das Gefühl das sie sogar noch etwas aktivier 
geworden sind.


----------



## koifischfan (18. März 2015)

> Seit ich das erst mal Wasser eingebracht habe, hab ich das Gefühl das sie sogar noch etwas aktivier
> geworden sind.


Oder nur gestreßt? Wie warm/kalt ist dein Wasser?


----------



## Andyzx12r (18. März 2015)

Das Wasser hat im Teich hat ca. 8 Grad und so um und bei kommt es auch aus dem Brunnen.....


----------



## koifischfan (18. März 2015)

Das ist meiner Meinung nach viel zu kalt, um irgendwelche 'Arbeiten' im Wasser vorzunehmen.
Aber warte bitte noch andere Wortmeldungen ab.


----------



## Andyzx12r (18. März 2015)

Ich lass mich da gern beraten,
Bin gespannt.


----------



## jolantha (18. März 2015)

Hallo, 
ich habe auch meinen Brunnen wieder angeschmissen, und meinen Fischen eine Frischwasserzufuhr gegönnt. 
Meine alte Oma Roberta ist nämlich auch aufgetaucht, und suchte nach Freßbarem. 
Das Sinkfutter wurde dann auch gerne angenommen. 
Die alte Lady ist für mich immer ein Zeichen, daß es an der Zeit ist, mit der intensiveren Pflege anzufangen, 
und das heißt dann auch : Frischwasserzufuhr und leichtes Futter .


----------



## Tottoabs (18. März 2015)

jolantha schrieb:


> Meine alte Oma Roberta ist nämlich auch aufgetaucht, und suchte nach Freßbarem.


Direkte Verwandtschaft?


----------



## jolantha (18. März 2015)

Aber sicher, seit über 30 Jahren absolutes Familienmitglied, auch ein Koi gehört irgendwann dazu.


----------



## muh.gp (18. März 2015)

Hallo,

also ich habe den ganzen Winter durch Wasserwechsel gemacht. Warum auch nicht? Bei 10% Wasserwechsel wird die Wassertemperatur nicht großartig verändert. Zudem scheiden die Fische auch im Winter Schadstoffe aus und das bei keiner oder gedrosselter Filterung. Daher ist der Wasserwechsel meiner Ansicht nach auch in der kalten Jahreszeit sehr wichtig. Im Winter habe ich dieses Prozedere dann alle zwei Wochen durchgeführt und jetzt, bei rund 15 Grad im Wasser, wieder wöchentlich.

Vielleicht noch ein Tipp zum Überlaufen lassen... Habe ich früher auch immer gemacht. Hat aber einen Nachteil, denn ich lasse sicher auch einen gewissen Anteil des sauberen Wassers mit überlaufen... Ich pumpe jetzt immer vorher die gewünschte Menge über die Pumpenkammer raus und nutzte dies gleich dazu meine Rohre durchzuspülen.

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## samorai (18. März 2015)

Hallo Andreas!
Meine Fische sind auch bei WT. um die 8 Grad in einen Meter Tiefe gemessen aufgewacht.
Da jetzt die Luft 3 Tage lang um das doppelte wärmer war habe ich zwei kleinere WW gemacht
um die Teich-Temperatur nicht so in die Höhe schnellen zu lassen, ich wirke praktisch mit einen WW leicht dagegen.
Noch ein paar Worte zur "Stressfrage";    .......fast alle Fische drängelten sich um das Frisch-Wasser, der Teich ist ungefähr 12 m lang und wenn sie es nicht wollten, hätten sie sich gut verziehen können.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Christopher (19. März 2015)

Danke für die Antworten.
Da warte ich noch ein wenig bis das Wasser wärmer ist.
Ja,das Brunnenwasser,was ich zum wechseln nehme ist doch sehr kalt.


----------



## Andyzx12r (19. März 2015)

samorai schrieb:


> Hallo Andreas!
> Meine Fische sind auch bei WT. um die 8 Grad in einen Meter Tiefe gemessen aufgewacht.
> Da jetzt die Luft 3 Tage lang um das doppelte wärmer war habe ich zwei kleinere WW gemacht
> um die Teich-Temperatur nicht so in die Höhe schnellen zu lassen, ich wirke praktisch mit einen WW leicht dagegen.
> ...




Hallo Ron,

was ist bitte das für eine Abkürzung WT?
WW komme ich noch selber drauf.

Ich habe heute auch noch mal drauf geachtet wie ich für 5  bis 10 Minuten das Frischwasser angestellt habe.
Bei mir war es genauso, es wurde sich um das Firschwasser versammelt und gespielt.
Unser Teich ist 10 Meter lang, also auch hier genug Platz der Sache aus dem Weg zu gehen, denke ich.
Und die Idee das wasser aus dem Filter raus laufen zu lassen um dann die richtige Menge zu treffen, finde ich prima.
Das probiere ich Morgen auch auch.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (19. März 2015)

Hallo,
was meint ihr zum Mulm und Ablagen in meinem Teich (4 Jahre alt)? Habe jeden Tag, als es jetzt wärmer war, unten am Grund (Kiesel) mit dem Kescher den Mulm abgefischt. An den Teichwänden kann ich das so lassen? Ich meine, in der Natur macht auch keiner sauber.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Tottoabs (19. März 2015)

Andyzx12r schrieb:


> WT?


   Wassertem........um die 8 Grad  ?

Rest machst du selbst.



Goldkäferchen schrieb:


> Ich meine, in der Natur macht auch keiner sauber.


Kaulquappen putzen schon gewaltig


----------



## muh.gp (19. März 2015)

Goldkäferchen schrieb:


> Ich meine, in der Natur macht auch keiner sauber.
> Anhang anzeigen 142253 Anhang anzeigen 142257



Leider habe unsere Gewässer nur wenig mit Natur zu tun... allein der Besatz ist schon weit über den Werten in der Natur, vom Volumen will ich jetzt garnicht anfangen...


----------



## Alfii147 (19. März 2015)

Kann mich da nur Holger anschließen, habe den ganzen Winter über ab und zu Wasserwechsel durchgeführt. 
Der nächste steht am Samstag an, um die Temperatur auf 12 Grad zu erhöhe.
Langsam trifft auch endlich wieder Sonne hinters Haus, somit wird sich der Teich bald erheizen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (20. März 2015)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Wassertem........um die 8 Grad  ?
> 
> Rest machst du selbst.
> 
> ...



in Teichen mit Fischbesatz a la Goldfischen, Koi und Co werden die aber schneller verputzt als das sie "putzen" (zumindest wenns keine Bufo bufo sind)

MfG Frank


----------



## Goldkäferchen (20. März 2015)

Bin weder eine Kaulquappe, noch hab' ich welche. Also, was mach' ich?
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Findling (20. März 2015)

Ich halte es immer so, dass ich Wasserwechsel dann mache, wenn die Teichtemperatur und die Temperatur des beigefüllten Wassers (bei mir aus der Leitung also ca. 8-10 Grad) so etwa +/- gleich sind. 

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## jolantha (20. März 2015)

Goldkäferchen schrieb:


> Bin weder eine Kaulquappe, noch hab' ich welche. Also, was mach' ich?
> LG
> Goldkäferchen


Hol Dir bei mir welche ab !!


----------



## Hagalaz (20. März 2015)

Ich hätte da mal eine Frage und zwar:
Sind eure Wasserwerte so bescheiden das ihr ständig Wasserwechsel machen müsst? Finde es stark übertrieben um ehrlich zu sein...


----------



## jolantha (20. März 2015)

Hagalaz, 
bei mir sind das eigentlich keine Wasserwechsel . Bei mir ist zum Beispiel ein großer Schmutzeintrag durch den Wald, da landen Pollen , Blätter , Nadeln und aller Dreck auf dem
Teich. Der Skimmer holt zwar das Meiste runter, aber der Staub sinkt auch ab. 
Also lasse ich über den Filterauslauf einfach mal für eine Stunde Wasser raus, und an der anderen Seite lasse ich Frisches wieder rein . 
Mit dem Frischwasser bringe ich dann gleichzeitig auch wieder mehr Sauerstoff rein . 
Bei der Besatzdichte, die ich zur Zeit noch habe, schadet es bestimmt nicht


----------



## muh.gp (20. März 2015)

Also ich sage es jetzt mal mit Blick auf den Bereich Koiteich. Wasserwechsel ist die sinnvollste Art den Keimdruck zu reduzieren und allemal billiger und vor allem besser, als Chemie in den Teich zu kippen, wenn es dann zu spät ist.
Nicht umsonst wird der Wasserwechsel oftmals als "Lebensversicherung" für die Koi bezeichnet.

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Zacky (20. März 2015)

...mal allgemein etwas provokativ und bitte nicht jemand persönlich nehmen...

Wasserwechsel mag sicherlich richtig und wichtig sein, aber wenn ich wöchentlich große Wasserwechsel bis teilweise 30 % machen muss, damit meine Wasserwerte im grünen Bereich bleiben, stimmt etwas an meinem Filter- & Teichsystem nicht. Dann ist es entweder zu klein, falsch bestückt oder nicht richtig konzipiert. Wenn der Keimdruck zu hoch ist, ist der Teich vielleicht nicht sauber genug, die Filterung ebenso nicht ausreichend oder der Teich vom Besatz her einfach zu voll oder sonst irgend etwas, so dass ich doch eigentlich einen Wasserwechsel nicht als Bestandteil der Filterung bezeichnen dürfte, oder!? Ein Wasserwechsel ist dann doch eher der Notfallplan, bevor das System kippt. Andere bauen noch ganz andere Technik ein, die aus meiner Sicht - ohne es genauer zu kennen - teils sehr aggressiv auf die Flora und Fauna in der Teichbiologie einwirkt. (...ist aber alles nur meine ganz persönliche Meinung und Wasserwechsel mache ich in diesem Sinne ja auch, immer dann wenn ich den Filter gründlicher reinige oder verdunstetes Wasser wieder auffüllen möchte.)

bitte nicht gleich  *duckundwech"


----------



## koile (20. März 2015)

Und genau so wird es bei mit Gehandhabt.


----------



## jolantha (20. März 2015)

Ich habe diesen Teich seit 1998 , und mein ältester Koi ist über 33 Jahre alt. 
So verkehrt kann es also nicht sein, wie ich es handhabe . 
Einer hat Selbstmord gemacht :
   Vielleicht gefiel ihm ja die Wasserqualität nicht


----------



## koile (20. März 2015)

Hallo Anne ,
es sagt ja auch keiner das es grundsätzlich Falsch ist,

nur ich mach es halt nicht so.


----------



## muh.gp (20. März 2015)

Provokativ ist immer gut...

Also ich mache alle 7 bis 10 Tage einen Wasserwechsel mit 10%. Und ich habe nur positive Erfahrungen damit gemacht, zudem nutze ich den Wechsel zur Säuberung der Rohrleitungen und schlage zwei __ Fliegen mit einer Klappe...

Für mich ist Wasserwechsel die günstigste, sicherste und natürlichste Methode die Umgebung meiner Fische besser zu gestalten. Und damit auch noch für eine Prophylaxe zu sorgen.

Aber am Ende soll jeder wie er will...


----------



## Zacky (21. März 2015)

@jolantha - Anne & @muh.gp - Holger

...wie gesagt, bitte nichts persönlich nehmen, denn ich wollte nur mal einen Denkanstoss geben. Ich denke immer darüber nach, wie lange es teilweise dauert, wenn ein Teich neu befüllt wird. Die Teichbiologie/Wasserchemie braucht schon ein paar Wochen bis sie auf ihrem "natürlichen" Level ist und wenn dann von derart riesigen Wassserwechseln die Rede ist, sollte man das vielleicht mal berücksichtigen.

Wasserwechsel sind gut und richtig, das steht außer Frage - nur die Frage, die ich mir stelle, wie groß müssen sie sein.


----------



## Tanny (21. März 2015)

Bei mir findet der Teilwasserwechsel auch ganzjährig statt. 

Einzige Ausnahme: 
die Eisschicht ist so dick, dass die Pferde (ca 400-600 kg Körpergewicht pro Tier) 
das Eis nicht mehr auftreten können (also der Tümpel praktisch durchgefroren ist). 

Ansonsten ist es wetterabhängig, wieviel Wasser wie oft nachgefüllt werden muss. 

Dieses Jahr im Winter habe ich ca alle 2 Wochen einmal den Schlauch für jeweils 
ca 3 Std. laufen lassen (ohne Druckminderer in der Wasserzufuhr). 


Im Sommer, wenn es sehr warm ist (dann trinken die Pferde mehr raus), kann 
es auch schon mal sein, dass ich alle 3-4 Tage auffüllen muss. 

Wenn Eis auf dem Tümpel ist und ich nachfüllen muss, dann schiebe ich den Schlauch unter 
die Eisschicht. 

Wenn kein EIs da ist, dann lege ich den Schlauch auf ein paar Steine, so dass das Wasser 
von oben in den Tümpel plätschert. 

Im WInter sieht man auch beim Wasserauffüllen keine Fische (sind wohl alle 
unter der Schilfinsel). 

Letzte Woche habe ich den ersten Schwarm Goldelritzen gesehen - sie sind aber 
nicht zum Frischwasserzufluss geschwommen, als dieser lief. 

Im Sommer versammeln sie sich sofort am __ Wasserschlauch, wenn er an ist. 

Ich vermute, es liegt daran, dass 
a) durch den Zufluss viel Sauerstoff rein kommt und 
b) der schlammige Untergrund vom fließenden Wasser aufgewirbelt wird und damit 
interessantes Futter freisetzt. 

Zu schaden scheint der regelmäßig unregelmäßige Wasserwechsel nicht - eher im Gegenteil. 

Ich könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass es weniger die Frage ist "Wasserwechsel generell ja oder nein", 
sondern eher, was das jeweilige Gewässer "gewohnt" ist. 

Vermutlich passen sich Flora und Fauna an die Gegebenheiten an und ich denke, 
abrupte Veränderungen wären eher ein Problem.

LG
Kirstin


----------



## jolantha (21. März 2015)

Zacky schrieb:


> ...wie gesagt, bitte nichts persönlich nehmen,



Ich will das aber persönlich nehmen, wenn nicht, hätte ich ja gar keinen Grund, darüber zu diskutieren


----------



## troll20 (21. März 2015)

Das ist wieder so eine schöne Grundsatzdiskussion, wie Regenwasser von Dach einleiten oder nicht, Fische im Teich oder nicht, Filtern oder nicht usw.
Ich liebe diese Themen bei denen am Ende doch nichts raus kommt außer das unerfahrene noch unsicherer werden und dann lieber dem Chemieverkäufer im Baumarkt vertrauen, denn der will ja *"nur"* Geld verdienen 

Sorry dat mußte jetzt raus bevor ihr euch wieder das flicken kriegt und welche das Forum fluchtartig verlassen möchten.

Macht doch lieber eine Liste was dafür und was dagegen sprechen könnte und jeder muß für sich seinen eigenen Kompromiss finden.
Und alles schön unvoreingenommen schreiben 

LG René


----------



## Alfii147 (21. März 2015)

Jede Woche wird bei mir auch kein Wasserwechsel gemacht, dafür habe ich gar nicht die Zeit & Lust..
Der letzte Wasserwechsel ist heute 4 Wochen her & wird heute da ich im Garten arbeite auch erneuert (ca. 2500 L).

Das war's dann wieder bis zur Filterumstelllung und aufdecken des Teich's.


----------



## Tottoabs (21. März 2015)

jolantha schrieb:


> Aber sicher, seit über 30 Jahren absolutes Familienmitglied, auch ein Koi gehört irgendwann dazu.


So was ähnlicher hatte ich mal mit einem Zierfisch. Im Studium vor ca. 25 Jahren habe ich unter vielem anderem auch einige Ancistrus (Blauer Antennenwels) gezogen. 
Zwei von den Jungtieren habe ich einem Schulfreund im ein 54 Liter-Becken geschenkt. Nach so 12 Jahren hat er das Becken eigentlich lange aufgegeben, bzw....er hat sich kaum noch darum gekümmert und es war nur noch der ein Ancistrus ohne Licht und Pflanzen in dem Becken. Ab und zu gefüttert und mehr hat er nicht mehr gemacht. Filter blubberte im Hintergrund vor sich hin.
Als wir uns mal getroffen haben habe ich Ihn nach seinem Aquarium gefragt und er hat mir gesagt das da nur noch der eine Ancistrus von mir drin ist ....  er es eigentlich schon seit 5 Jahren weg machen wollte aber der Ancistrus wurde einfach immer älter.....  .

Ich habe Ihn dann noch in der selben Nacht um Fisch und Becken erleichtert. Der Ancistrus ist noch bestimmt 5 Jahre bei mir in einem 450 Literbecken geschwommen.


----------



## Alfii147 (21. März 2015)

Habe auch drei alte Antennenwelse im Alter von 13 & 2x 11 Jahren.


----------



## jolantha (21. März 2015)

troll20 schrieb:


> Ich liebe diese Themen bei denen am Ende doch nichts raus kommt



Siehste, das ist eben schon fast wie " Familie ", wenn man so lange dabei ist. 
Da geht es doch genauso zu


----------

